# Getting a bill for a broken chair.



## IMW_NL (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi folks,
Id like your opinion about this situation that Ive run into.
Slightly over a month ago, I was invited to a friend of a friends home for a LAN-party ( a whole day where we do nothing more than play computer games).
Although I did know the person from previous LAN-parties, I had never been to his place before, so I was a bit surprised to see that he had quite an expensive home, with a nice wooden floor, which he had covered with a layer of cardboard paper used to protect the wood during movings. It was clear to me that he wanted us to be careful with his stuff, so I did...
We played games all day, ate and drank a lot, in other words; we had a great day.

Yesterday I got a mail from this guy, saying that the day after the party he discovered that the floor where I had sit and the chair that I had used were damaged beyond repair, so he wanted me to contact my insurance to get him the money for at least a new chair.
Now as some of you may know, with my bodyweight of 188kg (414 pounds), I may not be the fattest guy around here, but Im most definitely a heavy guy, and although he didnt use the words, Im convinced that he meant the chair is broken because you were too heavy for it.
I know from experience that, if I sit in a chair without doing anything crazy (which I didnt) a NORMAL chair can hold my weight for AT LEAST a day without any damage, the chair most certainly LOOKED strong enough to keep me, and I didnt notice any strange sounds coming from it (although I have to admit that the average chair wont last as long as it normally would when I frequently use it). Still he KNEW what I looked like before he invited me.
So in my opinion his response is pretty much the same as when you would invite someone in a wheel chair in your home and then afterwards send him a bill for tire tracks on your floor.

Have any of you people run into similar situations, and if so, how did you deal with it?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

IMW_NL said:


> Hi folks,
> Id like your opinion about this situation that Ive run into.
> Slightly over a month ago, I was invited to a friend of a friends home for a LAN-party ( a whole day where we do nothing more than play computer games).
> Although I did know the person from previous LAN-parties, I had never been to his place before, so I was a bit surprised to see that he had quite an expensive home, with a nice wooden floor, which he had covered with a layer of cardboard paper used to protect the wood during movings. It was clear to me that he wanted us to be careful with his stuff, so I did...
> ...



*thank god i have never run into a situation like this, to be honest i would be inclined to tell him to go to hell. if his stuff is so precious and not to be touched or used, he shouldnt have had a bloody party. the chair obviously didnt collapse when you were sitting on it, me thinks you would have noticed that.
so if was me i would just say "mate, prove it. and dont have parties again." if he is genuinely serious about tryin to get money from you i would be pretty certain no insurance of yours would cover " POSSIBLE accidental chair breakage" but to be on the safe side perhaps contact an advice agency. not sure what u have in the US but here we have the citizens advice bureau, so you could try that *


----------



## squurp (Jan 14, 2008)

IMW_NL said:


> Hi folks,
> Id like your opinion about this situation that Ive run into.
> Slightly over a month ago, I was invited to a friend of a friends home for a LAN-party ( a whole day where we do nothing more than play computer games).
> Although I did know the person from previous LAN-parties, I had never been to his place before, so I was a bit surprised to see that he had quite an expensive home, with a nice wooden floor, which he had covered with a layer of cardboard paper used to protect the wood during movings. It was clear to me that he wanted us to be careful with his stuff, so I did...
> ...




I would begin by saying you'll need to see the damage, to this gentleman, and go, with a reliable, reasonably unbiased witness to his place, and take photos. I'd then also consider the time lapsed between his claim, and your visit. Secondly, I don't know of any insurance that would cover a broken chair, or other small claim. It would most likely be less than the deductible. 

I guess, if I were in this situation, I'd suggest, you propose not paying, and agree never to set foot in his house again and call it even. Should he be unhappy with this settlement, then small claims court would be the way to go. In small claims, you should point out that you were only there a single day, many others were there, nothing appeared damaged when you left, etc etc etc. Also, that he invited you, knowing full well your size and etc.

good luck. Too bad your friend is a POS.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with Bexy and squurp and the only thing I would add for this guy is a big...


----------



## Friday (Jan 14, 2008)

If you had in fact met him prior to the night at his house and he didn't make arrangements to accommodate you even though he invited you, I think the only thing you owe him is a few ketchup packets to make that bill a little more palatable when he eats it. I think I'd also be warning your other acquaintances about what kind of host he is.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 14, 2008)

tell him you need to see the orginial receipt and he is not entitled to have a new one when that maybe months or years old...

he must have seen you are a big man and it is fault for not giving you a better chair what a dufus


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 14, 2008)

haha what a cunt tell em to go fvck himself


----------



## stefanie (Jan 14, 2008)

I think your "host" is really out of line. I'd ignore it, personally, and not go to his home again. As *squurp* said above, I can't imagine him actually pursuing it in small claims court - or that a judge would even take it seriously. After all, there were other people there at the party too, and believe me - smaller people *can* break chairs! (My husband just finished glueing some of ours that had become loosened over the years when the kids were smaller.)

If someone has people over to their home, there's always the risk something might get broken. So you put away Great Uncle Albert's urn, or the Ming vase. Then, if a guest *knows* he or she has broken something (like, knocking a vase off an end table, whatever), then a gracious guest will offer to pay for or replace it - but a gracious host won't pursue it. However, this guy sounds like he has no manners whatever.


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone else and would just like to add that you should inform the rest of your LAN party friends about this one douchebag. Get them to vouche for you that you did nothing other than sit in the chair provided by the host, and I'm positive there is no way he can force you to give him a cent.


----------



## zayus1979 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've broken many chairs in my day. At one point, in High School, I broke three desks in one year, by the time I took the third one down to the maintanance office, I got a very nasty look from the douche-janitor...

I discovered that I couldn't sit in those metal and fabric camp/fishing chairs the hard way (though the Maxxdaddy brand makes one that supports up to 800lbs and it's fantastic.) A buddy of mine made a viking style wodden chair for the medieval reenactment we do, I broke it.. He made a replacement, I broke it, he didn't ask, but I did replace it. The second time was just funny, to be honest, sitting on the ground ontop of a pile of broken wood just laughing my ass off.

The thing that did suck, is when I was accused of ruining someone's suspension in their car after they drove me around for awhile and never being allowed in that person's car again.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 14, 2008)

pay them in play money


----------



## Leesa (Jan 14, 2008)

If this person means a lot to you, offer to pay to have the chair repaired. If he is not that important, tell him you can not wait to meet Judge Judy.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd offer to go halves, or like Leesa said, it it's someone you are friends with and will encounter often then I'd pay for it, personally.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

*i broke my friends bed once, i was standing on it to look in the mirror and put my foot between the mattress and the end of the bedstead by accident. ( i dont actually think it was my weight as we both sleep in the bed when i stay at her house and shes a plumper, and its never broke before, think it was the positioning of my foot i swear!) 
ANWAYS my foot went right through 2 of the wooden slats on the base of her bed. there was a loud cracking noise and then we both went silent..i looked at her, she looked at me...

and then we both cracked up laughing! i know for a fact her bed was mega expensive, but her stepdad fixed it for her, and even if he hadnt she would NEVER have asked me for the money for it! shes my friend! no real friend would ask you to pay for this, they may secretly hope that you offer, but would never ask!!*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I agree with Bexy and squurp and the only thing I would add for this guy is a big...



i can't rep you, for i've given too much bacon rep out in the last 24 hours. 

this is a note to myself to do so for using one of my most favorite pictures.



and yes, tell him to stuff it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

As far as being heavy enough to break a chair, been there, done that. I am astonished at the complete audacity of this person to handle this in this manner. My first inclination is to tell him to *F-ck Off!* in no uncertain terms. First of all, he is NO friend. I do believe that since he knew your size that he did have an obligation to provide you with proper seating. If he didn't, that is rude. Plus, he waited quite a while to send his "cowardly" letter. (Can we say passive-aggressive?). On top of that, if he really owned his home, he would know that NO ONE in their right mind would call an insurance company to replace a freaking chair. Unless of course it was inlaid with jewels and gold and then he probably wouldn't have let you sit in it anyway.
So, unless this guy is important to you in your circle of life, I would let him blow off. Do not let any fat guilt step in here. You did nothing wrong. If he really wanted to resolve this, he would have phoned you immediately to discuss the situation and given you an option to make good if you came to that conclusion.
I wish you well with this one. It will be annoying for a bit, and then hopefully the pest will fly away.


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know if anyone's addressed this yet (I probably should learn to read a thread before I post) but, if there was cardboard over the floor, how are you to know that the damage wasn't there before you ever walked in? 

Sounds highly suspect.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

Wait, is it the floor or the chair that is damaged? I guess if you didn't notice it broken it probably wasn't..but personally, if I break or lose or damage something that doesn't belong to me, I like to replace it, regardless of how it happened. Again, though, if you were in the same chair all night, I guess you'd know if it were broken??


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2008)

I think he said that the floor was broken AND the floor was irreparably damaged.

Also, if the party was over a month ago, isn't it strange that he's only getting notified that the chair was broken and the floor was damaged a month after it allegedly happened? If someone broke my chair and I was pissed about it, I'd call him the next day. Though I can't imagine I'd ever care enough about a chair to ruin a friendship, anyway.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think he said that the floor was broken AND the floor was irreparably damaged.



ohhh gotcha, thanks!


----------



## cammy (Jan 14, 2008)

IMW_NL said:


> Hi folks,
> Yesterday I got a mail from this guy, saying that the day after the party he discovered that the floor where I had sit and the chair that I had used were damaged beyond repair,



The a** is claiming both the floor and the chair are damaged beyond repair. 

This guy is out of line - I suspect the floor isn't damaged at all or if it is, it was damaged prior to your visit. And, unless the chair actually broke into bit and pieces while you were sitting in it (in which case, offering to pay for it would be correct) - it's repairable. Ignore him completely.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 14, 2008)

Even if the chair went into bits and pieces, I don't believe it'd be correct to pay for it. If you were jumping in it, that's one thing, but just sitting in it? Especially considering the friend KNEW how big this guy was? That's the hosts obligation to attain the proper furniture for him and possible guests. The host doesn't have to invite anyone.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 14, 2008)

I feel the complete opposite of the people who are posting in this thread so far. I'm a fat guy, so I am aloud to say this. Dude, you weigh 400+ pounds. I don't care who you are, you have to admit that is a lot of weight.

I don't know what kind of chair you were sitting in, but let us assume it is a wooden chair with wooden legs. Let's assume the floor was a wood floor.

As heavy as you are, if those chair legs were in contact with floor and you scooted it around even a little, you could have easily caused damage. Do I know that this is the case? Certainly not. But I think you owe it to the guy to come look at it, and you need to make a reasonable effort to find out if you really did ruin the floor or not.

Just because we are a fat friendly community and we all like fat and yadda yadda, doesn't give you the right to think its ok to be extremely heavy and damage someone elses goods.

If you wanna go the route of saying "im fat and if I break your stuff, tough shit" be prepared for not being invited to places.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL to funny if the floor and chair were broke how could you have remained sitting there allday i say screw this person there not a true friend also im over 450 pounds and have sit in allkinds of chairs with no problem and if there was a problem you would have felt it


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2008)

BigChaz said:


> I feel the complete opposite of the people who are posting in this thread so far. I'm a fat guy, so I am aloud to say this. Dude, you weigh 400+ pounds. I don't care who you are, you have to admit that is a lot of weight.
> 
> I don't know what kind of chair you were sitting in, but let us assume it is a wooden chair with wooden legs. Let's assume the floor was a wood floor.
> 
> ...



I think the only thing that is holding me back from saying this exact thing is that the OP said that the floor was completely covered in cardboard. I just can't see the legs scratching the floor through the cardboard. 

And, also, I think the more appropriate thing to do, in regards to the chair, is to offer to have it fixed. Rather than purchase a new one, that is.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think the only thing that is holding me back from saying this exact thing is that the OP said that the floor was completely covered in cardboard. I just can't see the legs scratching the floor through the cardboard.
> 
> And, also, I think the more appropriate thing to do, in regards to the chair, is to offer to have it fixed. Rather than purchase a new one, that is.



I noticed he said the floor was completely covered in cardboard, so that does make it a little circumspect. I just really think that he should go check it out for himself, and make an honest effort to see if he really may have caused some damage.


----------



## PolarKat (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll chime in since I've been there before.. twice..
it's a freshly installed modern "hard wood" floor, or a floating floor.. 
most likely one of the feet (felt/plastic) was missing and you probably shifted the chair without getting up at some point. or there's little indents on the floor where you were sitting, if the chair had wheels then it's little indented lines. cardboard doesn't do much at 100lbs/sq.in.
You should go there to see exactly what happened, it's only polite to do so, and offer an apology as it was an accident.

Even though he knows how big you are, the average person really doesn't have a clue. They've never had to think of this or even encountered it, so even at your size they wouldn't have thought it was a problem until the next day when they notice what happened.
I don't know the specifics, and right now you're not sure of them also, at the worst case, If the floor was dammaged, and he's only asking for you to take care of the chair, then that would be pretty fair, since having to refinsh a section flooring, is quite expensive.. or he could be one of those perfectionist freaks.. the only way you'll know is by going and looking at it yourself..


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2008)

BigChaz said:


> I feel the complete opposite of the people who are posting in this thread so far. I'm a fat guy, so I am aloud to say this. Dude, you weigh 400+ pounds. I don't care who you are, you have to admit that is a lot of weight.
> 
> I don't know what kind of chair you were sitting in, but let us assume it is a wooden chair with wooden legs. Let's assume the floor was a wood floor.
> 
> ...



*  what!?!? i very much doubt the OP thinks he has the "right" to go break peoples things. you make it sound as if he went round there with a purpose, like he had a sledgehammer, or bounced up and down on the chair like it was a pogo stick!
from what he has told us he was not aware of any damage to the chair or the floor at the time, and if the chair was buckling or breaking underneath him i am sure he would have felt it.

regardless of size, weight whatever, if someone breaks something (which at this stage we are still not even sure it happened) as an ACCIDENT to ask them to pay for it is shocking. are u suggesting fat folks should insure themselves like one would insure your car just in case they possibly damage something due to their weight?
in that case lets insure clumsy people, or children, or perhaps someone with a physical disability in case they accidentally break something on their travels! jesus if i charged every friend who had ever broke a plate at my house, or every child i babysat who spilt some paint or juice, i'd never need to work again.

i never ever get riled up on these boards, i never had but that has pissed me off. i am not suggesting the host should have bought a specially reinforced chair for the OP but you offer your home up to multiple people in a party, you expect some mess or damage. had someone broke a plate or dropped a glass, or tripped over a shoe lace and scraped the floor would we be saying its ok for the host to ask for money? hell no.

thinks he has the right to break stuff?! that is the most ridiculous thing i ever heard. im sure hes mortified at that the thought that he may have damaged something in this mans home without being ask to pay for it, i certainly dont think he believes it was his right to break a chair!*


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ I don't think he is saying that the OP feels he has the right to break stuff, but the "Tell him to go fuck himself" attitude some people are displaying sure does.

One thing is to break a glass or a plate and another very different thing is to damage someones floor or break a chair (at least an expensive chair the cheap ones are right next to the plates in my book). You don't insure cheap stuff but you do your car because it costs a ton of money. A new section of floor costs a lot of money too.

I think that the OP should go to the guys house and check the "damage" for himself, check that the chair is really broken and that it's broken because he sat on it (not broken with a chainsaw or something like that), also check the floor and see that it is broken right on the spot where he was sitting (and again check that it looks consistent with what his weight might do) and then decide if he owes him something.


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2008)

BigChaz said:


> I feel the complete opposite of the people who are posting in this thread so far. I'm a fat guy, so I am aloud to say this. Dude, you weigh 400+ pounds. I don't care who you are, you have to admit that is a lot of weight.




*well i dont believe just because you are a fat guy, you are allowed to tell someone that "you have to admit that is a lot of weight", like its something he has to confess to!
*




BigChaz said:


> Just because we are a fat friendly community and we all like fat and yadda yadda, doesn't give you the right to think its ok to be extremely heavy and damage someone elses goods.




*i'm sure he doesnt think its ok, i'm sure he's mortified at the thought of breaking peoples things. but to say "doesnt give you the right to think its ok to be extremely heavy...." That is one right he does have. he can be a big as he bloody wants. If the chair or floor is broken it was an accident...does the guys own insurance not cover it? why does he have to be so rude?*


----------



## Friday (Jan 15, 2008)

I call bullpucky on Chaz and Strident. If as a host, you invite people with special needs to your house, regardless of whether it's dietary restrictions, no smoking or needing a decent chair for some one of above average weight, you provide those things. If you aren't willing to do so for the people YOU invited, then do them a favor and don't invite them at all.

The guy had cardboard down on the floor. How do you know it wasn't covering pre-existing floor issues? And why invite some one who weighs 400+ and then give them a foofoo chair to sit on. If it breaks, then it's the lousy host's insurance that can pay up.


----------



## Juz (Jan 15, 2008)

Friday said:


> I call bullpucky on Chaz and Strident. If as a host, you invite people with special needs to your house, regardless of whether it's dietary restrictions, no smoking or needing a decent chair for some one of above average weight, you provide those things. If you aren't willing to do so for the people YOU invited, then do them a favor and don't invite them at all.
> 
> The guy had cardboard down on the floor. How do you know it wasn't covering pre-existing floor issues? And why invite some one who weighs 400+ and then give them a foofoo chair to sit on. If it breaks, then it's the lousy host's insurance that can pay up.




I agree, plus, if you weren't jumping up and down on the chair, and were using it in the way it was intended, then surely any damage done is down to wear-and-tear. 

Also I find the cardboard on the floor and the delay before contacting you about the damages to be highly suspect.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2008)

BigChaz said:


> I feel the complete opposite of the people who are posting in this thread so far. I'm a fat guy, so I am aloud to say this. Dude, you weigh 400+ pounds. I don't care who you are, you have to admit that is a lot of weight.
> 
> I don't know what kind of chair you were sitting in, but let us assume it is a wooden chair with wooden legs. Let's assume the floor was a wood floor.
> 
> ...



I agree, to an extent. I don't think that the OP had a "tough shit" attitude. I think he questioned whether he truly caused the damage to the chair & floor. I do agree with you, though ... since the host is claiming that he caused the damage, he should make a reasonable effort to ascertain if this is the case. 

I've slid cardboard under furniture that rests on my hardwood floors, when entertaining a lot of people. This is not a "suspicious" act on the part of the host ... it is a practical thing to do, since shifting furniture can easily damage the floor & scratch the veneer ... and repair is very expensive.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 15, 2008)

StridentDionysus said:


> ^^^ I don't think he is saying that the OP feels he has the right to break stuff, but the "Tell him to go fuck himself" attitude some people are displaying sure does.
> 
> My issue is with how this "friend of a friend" opted to handle the situation. That's what I'm saying F.U. to. How does this guy know who damaged the chair? Other people were at this "party"... and just because the fat guy used the chair automatically means he must have been the one who broke it? Obviously if I ever damaged some ones property, I would immediately offer to pay for it. I wouldn't say..."oh well..you're S.O.L." However, if I received an e-mail a few days later claiming I broke something that was working fine the last time I used it...I'm going with the Johnny Cash approach.:huh:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 15, 2008)

In my opinion, this is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in a long time. To me, whether or not you broke the chair is not even what I have a problem with. It is the fact that he waited a month to contact you and then did it by mail. You did not break the chair that day and, even if he had discovered that you did the next day, the polite thing to do would have been to contact you in person or by phone and politely explain the situation to you. If he had done that, it would have been nice of you to offer to pay, but he didn't do that. I suspect that the chair was broken long after you were there and he calculated that a)you are not someone close to him (friend of a friend) and b) you are over 400 pounds and therefore, you made an easy target. That's just my cynical opinion, but otherwise, I just can't see the reason for the delay. I suppose someone will come back with the argument that maybe he didn't notice until now, but he sounds like the type of guy who values objects so much, I'm sure he checked, and, most likely right after you left. Just a guess. And yes, if anyone's insurance should pay for anything at this point, it should be his. Although, I have to wonder, what kind of chair we are talking about here. I got the impression it was only the chair he wanted you to pay for. That seems odd in its own right. 

And, as an aside, I think this man has absolutely no class. Look, if you know you have things that you don't want to risk getting damaged, don't use them. Sorry, that's just how I feel. And yes, if you invite someone into the home it is your responsibility to think it through. Your point about someone in a wheelchair is dead on in my opinion. I know the flooring and the chairs cost money, but maybe he should have thought of that before he held the party in that room, or before he invited you. At the very least, as the host, it was his obligation to steer you clear of fragile furniture or flooring. 

Let me put this in perspective for you, when I was in college, a guy threw a chair off a balcony and hit me in the head(it explains a lot, I know). And guess what, I couldn't even get his insurance to pay for my medical bills, and nobody paid for the chair. So the fact that this clown wants your insurance to pay for his chair, which I'm assuming is not some 17th century antique, is just stupid.

The only thing you might want to consider is the friend who introduced you. If he(or she?) is important to you, you probably don't want them feeling caught in the middle. I would explain to them your position and leave it to them to decide how they feel. As for the guy who wants you to pay for the chair, I would refer you to the picture of Mr. Cash.

Although, if it's not a lot of money and the guy is causing you a lot of trouble, it might be worth it just to shut him up, that's your call. I can understand principle, but sometimes, it's just better to end things.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 15, 2008)

.....:wubu:


----------



## Suze (Jan 15, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> I'll chime in since I've been there before.. twice..
> it's a freshly installed modern "hard wood" floor, or a floating floor..
> most likely one of the feet (felt/plastic) was missing and you probably shifted the chair without getting up at some point. or there's little indents on the floor where you were sitting, if the chair had wheels then it's little indented lines. cardboard doesn't do much at 100lbs/sq.in.
> *You should go there to see exactly what happened, it's only polite to do so, and offer an apology as it was an accident.*
> ...



I second this.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 15, 2008)

I kinda think that the right thing to do is offer to give him something to have the chair and floor repaired. I don't expect most pople to have "special" heavy duty furniture just for me. Average size people don't think about these things. I would just go see what happened and work something out face to face.

These things happen.


----------



## Tad (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a hardwood floor....the finish on which is not in great shape, because it is awfully hard to keep chairs from marking it. Of course, most of the marks are around the furniture most used by our _nine year old_, who weighs about one third of what my wife or I do. He marks things more because he moves around more, and isn't gentle with how he gets up (tends to push the chair so that the back legs dig into the floor).

Cardboard may help, but then again it is not as soft or smooth as the standard sort of thing you stick on the bottom of chair legs.

What is odd to me is that he is asking you to go to your insurance for the chair. What sort of chair is this, that it is expensive enough that insurance would possibly kick in? 

The month does not totally surprise me. Imagine that he noticed the damage a day or two later. He is not sure what to do at first, and it is probably the work week, so maybe he doesn't do anything until the weekend. Then he looks at whether he can fix things himself, and finds he can't. Maybe he prices the chair, and it is expensive enough that he doesn't want to pay to replace it. The next week maybe he calls his insurance agent, and after a couple of days it is clear that they won't pay for it. He stews for a bit, he wants an undamaged chair, doesn't want to have to pay for it--but he doesn't know you that well. Maybe he's even a bit intimidated, or not that great with social interaction. Finally he works himself up to enough of a state that he is Going To Do Something. So he writes a letter.

I always do feel a bit sorry for people who are house proud. They want people to admire their house, but to enable that, they have to have people over to the house, which endangers it. Growing up, we had one friend whose mother wouldn't let anyone walk on her living room shag rug (she raked it!), and had plastic over the 'good' furniture. I don't know if anyone ever used that living room. 

As to how to respond, I think I'd start by picking up the phone, and calling the guy. I'd start the conversation with "Hi, this is (name), I just got your letter. That was certainly quite the surprise! Could we talk about this?" People are often a lot more reasonable, and the chance of misunderstanding is smaller, when there is more human contact. As others have said, if you can go over and see the damage, that would be great. At the very least, offer sympathy and apologies. But get more details about the damage, and the costs, and if possible see them for yourself, before you agree to anything.

Best of luck getting through this awkward situation!

-Ed


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 15, 2008)

Just for the month later this sounds very weird I'll give you that.

About being a "good host" it goes BOTH WAYS. Thin ppl don't think about how a chair might brake because a very heavy guy sits on it. I am a diabetic, if I'm going somewhere I will let the host know in advance that I can't eat sugars and stuff like that, and as a fat guy, even on the spot I will point out if a chair might not hold my weight. 

On this specific case the guy broke his chair and remembered "Oh yeah, that fat guy was here not so long ago" and thought the OP would get so scared that he would pay without looking into it or some stupid thing like that. But as a norm I think that everybody should assume that their host is the stupidest person on the planet and let them know anything they might need, also some ppl might think that a big guy could get offended if they ask them if the chair is fine so I always say something, to avoid situations like this one.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

Give him a stupidly worded document saying you cannot be held responsible for damage attributed to you when you were not notified at the time of its occurrence. This claim will not stand up in any small claims court. There was no agreement between you and the claimant for the use of the equipment and the state of its return. The damage was not identified at the time of the incident, which calls into question the veracity of this person's assertion.

This man is an arse. If consider him a good enough friend to meet with his demands, I suggest you find yourself some better friends.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## cammy (Jan 16, 2008)

Several years ago, a 350+ pound phone repairman came to replace the phone jack in my master bedroom. He sat himself on my very delicate antique vanity chair and you bet ya, I quickly and politely asked him to get up.

Had I not asked him to get up and it broke - I would just be blaming myself for my own stupidity.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 17, 2008)

cammy said:


> Several years ago, a 350+ pound phone repairman came to replace the phone jack in my master bedroom. He sat himself on my very delicate antique vanity chair and you bet ya, I quickly and politely asked him to get up.
> 
> Had I not asked him to get up and it broke - I would just be blaming myself for my own stupidity.



I wish an FFA repairwoman would come fix the phone jack in my master bedroom.(it really is broken) I'd let her sit wherever she wanted.

_A little laughter and a sense of humor can help you find a bright spot even on the most difficult of days._


----------



## moore2me (Jan 17, 2008)

IMW_NL said:


> Hi folks,
> I’d like your opinion about this situation that I’ve run into.
> Slightly over a month ago, I was invited to a friend of a friend’s home for a LAN-party ( a whole day where we do nothing more than play computer games).
> 
> ...



Dear IML,

I would "flip it" on the demand for reparations on the guy. You assert you have been damaged. You have physical damages and you have emotional (mental damages), and any other you can reasonably connect to this BS claim of his.

Do you have any health problems? If you do, claim that they were aggravated by sitting in the defective chair. This will work especially well with back problems which are notoriously difficult to diagnose and many depend upon self-reporting by the injured party. Other possible injuries are foot and/or leg strains/muscle, tendon related - Or should/neck strains. However, these last may be harder to prove it you have to document your loss, but I would try to bluff if nothing else.

Emotional or mental stress from his demand. His request for reparations have caused anquish to you that have interfered with your ability to sleep, enjoy life, and make you miserable, in other words messed up your pscyhe. This may be another case of your ability to bluff or (in my case) just acting a little crazier than normal - I already have a borderline problem.

Maybe even his demand has prevented you from enjoying life? He has robbed you of the ability to have fun playing computer games because you are always worried now about "the chair from hell" and "the host from hell" reaching out and hurting you further.

How much money do you want? You decide. But I'd ask for more than he wants for his stoopid chair & his stoopid floor. Teach the sleaze bag a lesson and then settle. You drop your demands after he drops his - if you are feeling gracious.


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I wish an FFA repairwoman would come fix the phone jack in my master bedroom.(it really is broken) I'd let her sit wherever she wanted.
> 
> _A little laughter and a sense of humor can help you find a bright spot even on the most difficult of days._



*lmao!! i wonder can u request one when u call up to get it fixed?*


----------



## Leesa (Jan 29, 2008)

So what happened??????


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been at the other end of this. I my grandma has problems with her hips and has a real hard time siting for any length of time. I found a rocking chair with rocking footstool that she could actualy be comfortable in. She loved it and when she would come over she would sit in that chair for hours. It was a small thing in the grand scheme of things but it was nice. My Dad is notorius for inviting idiots over one of whom eventualy broke my chair. My instant reaction was to kick myself for leaving the chair in the front room.

Was the cardboard under the chair? If so I doubt you could have injured the flooring unless the feet of the chair had torn through cardboard. It is also posible that the damage was a pre-existing condition concieled by cardboard.

That said I think the host is a jerk and I would not touch his property with a long stick.


----------

